# can i get a decent trailer for 2000?



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not looking for the best since I want to stay under 2k. I just got into a lease and I'm also trying to get my 13 year old daughter a little excited about it. 

It would make things easier if the place we stayed at wasn't a piece of cra*, is there a place that I can find something that doesn't look too bad? 

I don't know where to look.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

You might find a decent older pop up tent trailer. >$2000 gonna be tough for a hard side camper that does not have a lot of water damage from roof leak, smell like smoke etc. Take your time and keep looking, you could get lucky. Craigslist, Southeast TX.com, RV Trader


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok here is the deal if you want to make your family happy you should just deal with the fact that a weekend away will cost you. Do what I do and buy a nice rv or motor home and then just sell it when you are done. Or just rent one as that would be so much cheaper.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Less than 2K? I doubt it. If so, probably needs work. If you find something, worry more about mechanical defects than overall cosmetic appearance.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

You may consider put that 2K down on a dependable unit and make payments for 2 yrs


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Save your breath boys. The OP is banned. Might not ever be back on here.


----------

